# How to read your VIN



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here is how the *2011 GM Passenger Car Vehicle Identification Number (VIN)* is encoded:

• 2011 VIN: http://service.gm.com/dealerworld/vincards/pdf/vincard 2011 car.pdf

• 2012 VIN: http://service.gm.com/dealerworld/vincards/pdf/vincard 2012 car.pdf

• 2013 VIN: http://service.gm.com/dealerworld/vincards/pdf/vincard13 car 03-04-13 r1.7.pdf

• 2014 VIN: http://service.gm.com/dealerworld/vincards/pdf/vincard14 car 08-13-13 r1.4.pdf

• 2015 VIN: http://service.gm.com/dealerworld/vincards/pdf/vincard15 Car 01-31-14 r.1.1.pdf

...and, here's an example decoding for a 2011 Cruze LTZ model:

*1* = World Make Identifier: *1G1* = GM Chevrolet
*G* .
*1* .
*P* = Vehicle Line.........: *P* = Cruze
*H* = Series...............: *H* = LTZ (Auto)
*5* = Body Type............: *5* = 4dr Sedan (69-notchback)
*S* = Safety Restraint System Code
*9* = Engine Type..........: *9* = LUJ 1.4L, MFI, DOHC, Turbo, VVT
*7* = Check Digit (calculated by POMS)
*B* = Model Year...........: *B* = 2011
*7* = Plant................: *7* = Lordstown, OH, GMNA
*X* = 6-digit Production Sequence/Serial Number (100001 up)
*X .*
*X .*
*X .*
*X .*
*X* .


----------



## la90043 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Transmission type*

So I have A Cruze. The VIN is KL1PJ5C51BK073442. To my understanding there are 4 transmission types installed. I need to know which transmission I have for I can order another transmission for it. Please, I do not see where in the PDF file of the decoder it shows transmission code type. Can you please try or direct me how to decode my transmission type. Respectfully Rob.




70AARCUDA said:


> ...here is how the *2011 GM Passenger Car Vehicle Identification Number (VIN)* is encoded:
> 
> • 2011 VIN: http://service.gm.com/dealerworld/vincards/pdf/vincard 2011 car.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2011 Korean Built Eco Auto Sedan. PJ is found on the right part of page 11 on that 2011 PDF. Google says it may be a GM6T40 trans but don't fully quote me.

*K* = World Make Identifier: *KOREA*
*L* .
*1* .
*P* = Vehicle Line.........: *P* = Cruze
*J *= Series...............: *H* = ECO (Auto)
*5* = Body Type............: *5* = 4dr Sedan (69-notchback)
*C* = Safety Restraint System Code *C* = Active Manual Belts, Airbag-Driver & Passenger-Front (1st row)
*5* = Engine Type..........: *5* = ? IS THIS E,F,G?
*1* = Check Digit (calculated by POMS)
*B* = Model Year...........: *B* = 2011
*K* = Plant................: *K* = ? IS THIS LETTER C?
*0* = 6-digit Production Sequence/Serial Number 
*7 .*
*3 .*
*4 .*
*4 .*
*2* .


----------



## la90043 (Apr 21, 2014)

yes 6T40 correct. thank you. Though what I am finding out is that there are 3 or 4 transmission variation of the 6T40 that went into the The 1.8 liter 2011 automatic Cruze. Or? True? Not true? 

That's the information I am getting back from Transmission shops/sellers. Can you please give me some insight on that. Or? Have my hands tied behind my back on this one. Taking some blows. Cant hold my ground no more! help! LOL!


----------



## la90043 (Apr 21, 2014)

Bump Bump


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

la90043 said:


> Bump Bump


There was a different gearing trans at least in American Cruze to get better mpg in 2012 not sure if it changed in 13 and 14 for auto trans. See if you can find a same year car on a for sale lot, have a mechanic "inspect it" and find the trans number on it. That's just one random idea till someone gives you a solid answer. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

If you call your local GM Parts Department, they can look up what Transmission is in your car. VIN Decoding does not provide what you are looking from.


----------



## la90043 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok Yes this seams to be the best way. Call the dealer and give him the VIN and see what pop up. Solid thinking Chap!




Dragonsys said:


> If you call your local GM Parts Department, they can look up what Transmission is in your car. VIN Decoding does not provide what you are looking from.


----------

